# Asia Trip 2012 - Taiwan & Hong Kong



## m_class2g

Its has been a great trip to Asia in 2012. I had some spare time in Taiwan and Hong Kong so I met a few contacts and exporters. The fish scene in Taiwan and Hong Kong is incredible. In Taiwan, I got to visit Woody from Aquamonsters and Ato from Taiwan Stingray Breeding Club! I also visited the fish street in Taiwan and Hong Kong. I had little to no spare time in Japan so I didnt visit any fish stores during my stay over there. It was also extremely hard to communicate with the locals in Japan since most do not speak a word English! I am heading back to Vancouver in a few days but would like to share some pictures from this trip. I will try and upload the rest when I get back into Vancouver. I took a lot of pictures of rare fish but heres a few to start!

Enjoy!

*Aquamonsters:*

part of the facility. forgot to take a pic of the other side lol. many rare fish from xingu - kelberi - azul pbass, xantic gar, albino red ear slider turtles, water dragon from peru, australian lungfish, black diamond rays, rare plecos, never seen before asian fish etc etc.


----------



## jobber

Hope you're enjoying your overseas trip. Miss being there for the food, busy streets, and visiting the fish stores. Thanks for sharing pictures with us. 
Have a safe trip back.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## wayofthefish

Great shots of some very rare fish... I wish I was there but I would end up buying everything LOL I wish we got some of these rare animals her more frequently....


----------



## beN

id be all over some of the pbass..mike can you order from these fella's over seas?


----------



## Adz1

Nice pics Mike.
can not wait to see what others you took.....
and like Ben i am into Pbass.....


----------



## hondas3000

Great pics Mike, how about bringing some home as well .


----------



## jay_leask

wow thats amazing


----------



## Tarobot

impressive!


----------



## m_class2g

there will be an import shortly since i want some fish for myself. i can bring in any of the fish i post photos of, if they are legal! i wont be doing a big import. just a few odds and ends. mainly because i will be too busy with work when i get back! however, adding on a few things is not a problem.

its been another great trip! mainly to sight see and visit relatives but i had to fill in some fish tours for the visit as well. saw a lot of neat fish and learned a lot from the experts. theres a lot of rare fish to import for sure.

for the luetus plecs, there is a breeder in taiwan so baby 1-1.5 inch captive bred specimens are available!

what i really wanted to get during my trip is the peru water lizard. they live around water in their natural habitat and very interesting to watch swim!!! i will upload the video of the lizard soon.

heres a few more pics before i head back!


----------



## m_class2g

heres a few more incl native fish from sun moon lake in taiwan, spotted ternetzi piranha, GATF, baby albino RES and a few others.


----------



## Crazyfish88

Sweet shots Mike. I was just in China/HK in Dec/Jan. HK's fish street is quite nice to see. Basically almost 2 full blocks of all fish stores. They have nice selection of fish but alot of the Asian Arowana shops wouldn't let me take pics... Have a safe trip back bro.


----------



## m_class2g

the fish scene is amazing. so much variety. a lot more than what we have at home. thanks another 9 hour flight! lol. not looking forward to it. im in japan right now. stop over for 4 hours so why not upload more pics to pass time lol.

heres a black diamond stingray video

Taiwan 2012 Black Diamond Stingray 01282012 - YouTube


----------



## m_class2g

Aqua.Monsters Peru Water Dragon - Dracaena guianensis

Aqua.Monsters Visit - Dracaena Guianensis

heres a few more pics from

*Taiwan Fish Street*


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Boy, those are some gigantic L14!


----------



## m_class2g

taiwan fish street continue.


----------



## m_class2g

the next set of pics are the last of the taiwan fish street pics!

next bunch of pics will be ato's black stingray facility - taiwan stingray breeding club.


----------



## m_class2g

Ato's Taiwan Stingray Breeding Facility. Facility #1, leopoldi rays. He has been breeding stingrays for many many years. Probably one of the first to breed black diamonds. Ato is pretty much the grand master of rays lol. He is also breeding zebra plecos and the very first to produce captive bred kelberi pbass. Most of his rays are exported to Japan and China. A lot of his kelberis made their way to North America. The adults in the video (2 breeding pairs) are the parents of my current kelberi pbass pair i have at home! I didn't have time to visit his second facility for his P14s but im glad i was able to meet him. Here is a video to start. Pictures are still being uploaded. Enjoy!!!

Stars Of The Amazon Visit - 01282012 - YouTube


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

above those L14 pic what are those sardine looking fish


----------



## m_class2g

tarpons.

here are some more pics of ato's stingray facility. the farm is located in new taipei. about an hour and a bit drive from downtown taipei. the farm is fed by mountain water so it is extremely clean. it is filtered first and stored in the big metal water tanks. everything runs on a system. even doing water changes is done by a simple push of a button or can be preset to automatic. each level pup tank is from a single female!!! try to count how many level of pup tanks he has! the average amount of pups in each tank are 7-8 pieces! some smaller litters at 3-4 pups. you can only imagine how big his breeders are to produce this amount of pups! 62 BD pups were born within the last 3 months. XXX$$$!!!????


----------



## m_class2g

taiwan stingray breeding club facility cont.


----------



## m_class2g

last pics from ato's stingray farm.


----------



## jay_leask

were some of those front window tanks? all of that would be so amazing to see, thanks for sharing.


----------



## m_class2g

yup front window tank! impressive ray farm build. even more amazing to meet the owner of taiwan stingray breeding club. learned a lot more about rays!


----------

